# If Every Instinct You Have Is Wrong...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> At the end of the 2008 season, after being swept by the Lakers in the first round, the Denver Nuggets needed to change it up. Their front office knew it. Their players knew it. Their fans knew it.
> 
> After years of being glued to the bottom of the standings, they drafted Carmelo Anthony in 2003, their first franchise player in years, but lost in the 1st round. They added Kenyon Martin in 2004, but lost in the 1st round. They won the ‘05-’06 Northwest Division for the 1st time in 18 years, but lost in the 1st round. They traded for Allen Iverson in December 2006, yada, yada, yada.
> 
> ...


http://undrafted.ca/2009/01/27/if-every-instinct-you-have-is-wrong/


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i was one of the few who loved the camby trade. he was such a horrible defensive player. i laugh everytime i think of DPOY. he was also an insane liability on offense and i appreciate nene's effort this season, specifically his conditioning.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not to mention Camby was paid way too much.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Denver might still fall in the first round

they might play the Suns Rockets Blazers Hornets Jazz who knows


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> Denver might still fall in the first round
> 
> they might play the Suns Rockets Blazers Hornets Jazz who knows


The only team I am comfortable saying will (barring injuries) make it out of the first round in the West this year is LA. Anyone else could fall in my opinion. But I do think this Denver team is just a small piece or two away from being perfectly built for the playoffs.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i bet my life we make it into the 2nd round. my guess is we will finish 3rd, maybe 2nd. suns, blazers, dallas? we will stomp those **** teams...


----------

